

TechCrunch's RSS Figures Graphed (Is RSS Fading?) - collistaeed
http://www.feedcompare.com/?feed1=techcrunch&feed2=&feed3=&feed4=&months=48

======
mooism2
Or is TechCrunch fading?

~~~
chrisaycock
Sure looks that way:

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com/>

